# The 'art' of Blaze163



## Blaze163 (Apr 11, 2015)

Lali ho!

Been messing about with the Art Academy games on my 3DS XL for a few months now (finally having found a way to remove the obnoxious watermark from stuff created in Pokemon Art Academy, god bless browser based PhotoShop, and seriously, fuck you Nintendo) and I've finally started getting results that don't make people's eyes bleed, or at least not so heavily. I'm not a pro painter, not by a long shot, but I've decided to post my stuff here from time to time in the hope that one day when I develop skills worth actually bragging about I'll be able to look back on this topic and appreciate my humble beginnings. So without further ado, but knowing full well that you view these images at your own risk and I'm no longer legally responsible for any eye bleeds, here are my pictures so far. I can't take credit for the backgrounds in the 'Evil Pikachu' and Tigerstripe Charizard' images, those are automatic backgrounds from the game, but everything else is my own stuff.

FYI, the spoiler tags seemed to be going badly wrong when I used them more than once so I'll just have to upload the images below, if that doesn't work then by all means someone explain it to me. It's early in the morning by my standards (by which I mean it's not 3PM yet so I have no idea why I'm awake). 

Feel free to use these images however you like, within reason. Don't go selling them claiming you did all the work or I'd have to insert a garden gnome in you. Just give credit where credit is due. I worked hard on these.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Lali ho!
> 
> Been messing about with the Art Academy games on my 3DS XL for a few months now (finally having found a way to remove the obnoxious watermark from stuff created in Pokemon Art Academy, god bless browser based PhotoShop, and seriously, fuck you Nintendo) and I've finally started getting results that don't make people's eyes bleed, or at least not so heavily. I'm not a pro painter, not by a long shot, but I've decided to post my stuff here from time to time in the hope that one day when I develop skills worth actually bragging about I'll be able to look back on this topic and appreciate my humble beginnings. So without further ado, but knowing full well that you view these images at your own risk and I'm no longer legally responsible for any eye bleeds, here are my pictures so far. I can't take credit for the backgrounds in the 'Evil Pikachu' and Tigerstripe Charizard' images, those are automatic backgrounds from the game, but everything else is my own stuff.
> 
> ...




I like them! They really look good!


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 11, 2015)

Got bored so I painted a bit more. Since I do most of these in Pokemon Art Academy instead of the regular New Art Academy since it has better features and more resources available, please note that when something looks off in the bottom right corners of my images, such as the back leg of my 'Kirin In Chains' picture below, it's because I have to use PhotoShop to remove the Pokemon Art Academy watermark, which occasionally doesn't quite work. I detest the watermark and even emailed Nintendo about it, but naturally they don't care.


----------



## SammyPoke (Apr 17, 2015)

You're very talented I especially like the Dark Pikachu. Is Art Academy that good? I'm thinking of getting it. Can pictures be edited for later use?


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 18, 2015)

Between the two versions of Art Academy on 3DS they've got pretty much everything, but seperately they have some issues. The New Art Academy has choices of paper type and texture effects, plus a more serious tone to the lessons, plus far more lessons thanks to DLC. Pokemon Art Academy has extra tools like airbrushing and marker pens, but has a nasty habit of putting a watermark in the bottom right corner which annoys the piss out of me, and loses the paper types. I use a browser based version of PhotoShop to get rid of the watermark from anything I paint in Pokemon Art Academy (I don't get paid to advertise their product so I don't intend to). If they removed the watermark, then Pokemon Art Academy would be the superior choice thanks to the better tools, but both are worth having around. Especially since the regular New Art Academy is cheap as chips these days, I saw it for as little as £4 in my local Game store.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 28, 2015)

A new piece for your delectation, art lovers. Some undersea ruins, painted partially to test out the smudge stick tool's versatility, mostly because I was bored. Opinions?


----------



## Blaze163 (May 29, 2015)

Once more, with feeling. Here's part 2 of my Aquatic Ruins series. Wanted to try something closer to the surface to play around with the light refraction patterns. I'm proud of this one. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2015)

Wow truly beautiful art!


----------



## RevPokemon (May 29, 2015)

Great. Art!!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 23, 2015)

Back to my art after a hiatus to take care of a few more important matters. Tonight's first piece, my take on the new guide image from Pokemon Art Academy. I was offended by how it auto-loaded the 'correct' green pens, so I decided to do things my way. So now we have a Ruby Rayquaza By Moonlight. Thoughts?



Spoiler











Thinking up my next project so expect further updates soon


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 23, 2015)

I got bored again so....I zombified Jigglypuff. One of these days I'll actually follow the lesson instructions and draw a perfectly innocent Pokemon....but in the words of Aragorn, IT IS NOT THIS DAY.



Spoiler


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 7, 2015)

I got bored, so I made an Eevee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quite adorable by my standards. Considering my painting/drawing expertise is entirely based in the two Art Academy games on 3DS, I've come a long way in the last few months.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen, and whatever else doesn't fit into either category, I need some advice. I painted a new Evil Pikachu tonight, this time doing the whole thing myself, the background on my current profile pic is one of the game's automatic backgrounds.  That always felt like a cheap cop-out and I wanted to corrrect that. So here's Evil Pikachu MK II. I need an honest opinion. Which do you prefer? My current profile pic of Evil Pikachu Original, or the newer Evil Pikachu MK II?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 17, 2015)

Update;

Redid some of the colous, the shadows, etc. Made the lightnng bolt a lot brighter, etc. Some minor tweaks and corrections. Presenting Evil Pikachu mk III. 






Still not sure if I prefer this one or my current profile pic, but at least I corrected a few glaring mistakes in the previous version.


----------



## Elliotau78 (Oct 4, 2015)

It's original , I like it !


----------



## LuxerWap (Oct 15, 2015)

Love your artwork! I just bought Pokémon Art Academy not too long ago and I get what you're saying about the watermarks.

What I did was I saved the picture to my 3DS Gallery. Then, I edit the picture to cover the watermark with the colors I used before it showed up. The watermark is now gone, thanks to that ink pen.

There's another option: Miiverse (not the option in the game). After your picture is done, don't save it leave it there, just press HOME and go to Miiverse and post your picture there. Then you can go to Miiverse on your PC, find that image, and then save it. There you go!

Third option: Like you said, Photoshop it. Simple and easy.

Oh, Arceus! The fourth option: Capture Card (would NOT recommend if you don't have one. Those things are EXPENSIVE!)

---
There are other options that I haven't heard nor try but see if you can use any of the options I gave you. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been using the free online photoshop basic tools to remove the watermark. It means that the bottom right corner of all images is essentially a clone of something else in the image though so it's not a perfect solution. Example, in Evil Pikachu MK III above, the watermark is simply covered by the flowers from above the rock on the left.  I could just paint everything in New Art Academy instead since that doesn't use a watermark, but then I lose the Undo button that has saved my ass many many times, and a few of the tools. Between the two games there is a perfect Art Academy title, but seperately they're both fundamentally flawed.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 1, 2015)

I felt that Evil Pikachu needed to be a bit more heavy metal. So here's Evil Pikachu MK IV, after he used his new-found freedom following the suspicious death of his trainer to start a band. Live from the Saffron City Dome! 

It's by no means my best work but not bad for a couple of hours messing around.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 1, 2015)

A friend of mine was feeling a bit down now that the weather has started turning cold and summer seems a distant memory. So in memory of the ending summer, here's a surfing Vaporeon.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2015)

beautiful!


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 18, 2016)

Got bored so I broke out New Art Academy and painted for a few hours. So here's the new works; A Christmas card style landscape, a sewer, my White Phoenix sigil (or at least a basic version of it), and last but not least...me 

And yes, I know I can't paint. But the whole point was to kill a few hours and de-stress. Since I accomplished both goals, it wasn't a waste of time. But you can hardly expect masterpieces from a badly calibrated 3DS held by someone with no natural talent for art.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 7, 2016)

Lali ho!

Back on the Art Academy games again. Ony a couple of new pics for today. It might be a while before I upload anything else. Not due to lack of painting, but because every time I want to transfer pics to my laptop, I have to pop the N3DS' back panel to take out the memory card. So I risk damage every time, I won't be doing it often. Hopefully I'll be able to upgrade my crappy laptop to something that can handle Windows 7 or above soon so I can do the transfer digitally instead. But until then, here's two new versions of Evil Pikachu, and a tie-dye rainbow Squirtle I painted for a friend. Thoughts? 

And yes, I know Squirtle's face looks a bit goofy. I painted it freehand and I suck major-league balls. I'm aware of the issue.


----------

